# 21/22 Flow NX2-TM



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

eelpout said:


> Two main differences from a regular NX2. The biggest I think is the footbed. It has this glossy plastic section now in the middle which supposedly will calm a lot of the whining(!) some people do about it being "too hard" to slide the boot forward.


Who complains about sliding the foot in on Flows with active strap? I never have a problem and I torque my GTs to the point they might as well be hard boots when charging, so I get super response.

Are these replacing the Fuse-GTs or something? I don't see the point of having these in Flow's lineup.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

SEWiShred said:


> Who complains about sliding the foot in on Flows with active strap? I never have a problem and I torque my GTs to the point they might as well be hard boots when charging, so I get super response.


There are those who say once they get the straps to the right tension that they have trouble getting their foot back in. I think I heard/saw someone say that this plastic insert (called "Slip-N-Slide") is something they are trying out to help with that,


SEWiShred said:


> Are these replacing the Fuse-GTs or something? I don't see the point of having these in Flow's lineup.


Could be Tim Humphreys asked for a more freestyle NX2, so they came up with the TM.

I believe the new model with a Fuse composite baseplate and the CX high back is what's actually replacing the Fuse-GT, the Fuse Carbon.

More info at White Lines.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

They still have the regular nx2? I love mine. They are very stiff and responsive but I don’t always want that. The strap looks new too? Looks a bit more comfortable and malleable? If they could figure out a way to adjust the angle of the highback for extreme forward angles I would be ecstatic.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Scalpelman said:


> They still have the regular nx2? I love mine.


yeah, the regular NX2 is still in the catalog for next season.

They came out with their "Exo" power straps straps last season. You can read more about them in the catalog.

I'm curious how this TM will ride with the softer high back. been a while since I've not ridden one with carbon in it. (Now I notice in the catalog that the buckles are different on the TM too, they are from the Fuse line; another area for cost savings vs. the regular NX2's.)


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Oh no the GTs are discontinued?


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

SEWiShred said:


> Oh no the GTs are discontinued?


Looks like it as they are no longer in the catalog. I think the Mod Back is now only on the reg. NX2. (Honestly I prefer the CX hiback anyway, which the Fuse Carbon has)


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I got the Fuse Carbons from the same guy, I think. Basically, the molded baseplate of Fuse but with carbon fibre mixed in and CX highback. I wasn't that blown away with Fuse GT but am excited with the Carbon's specs.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Any ride review on the NX2 TM? Looks like flow has a sale on last years model, love some hill impressions before I pull the trigger


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Elevation212 said:


> Any ride review on the NX2 TM? Looks like flow has a sale on last years model, love some hill impressions before I pull the trigger


they're Flows.  

I think for me they are a little less stiff than I'd like, but then I don't do any park stuff. the Slip-N-Grip plate is a nice to have as it does make getting in just a bit easier (they've improved upon this idea for the 2023 CX model and Supermatics). the footbed though isn't as damp as the regular NX2, which for some might be a plus, but I find a bit harsh.

What these have solidified for me is that I prefer the Hybrid straps (with the toe & medial pieces) as opposed to the Fusion mine have. I've come around to not minding futzing with the toe strap for the added feel the cap provides, after ending the season on my hybrid CX's instead. Unfortunately, since I've gone to K2 boots the CX are now slightly too large at an XL. :/

Likely going to get the regular NX2 this season if after trying Supermatics they don't work out as I'm getting old .


----------

